# FOUND: Good Source for DC motors



## rbertalotto (Dec 26, 2014)

A while back I converted my JET 12 X 36 BD lathe to DC / Variable speed drive. I was able to buy a new Baldor 3/4HP DC motor on Ebay for $90. But this was a few years ago.

Recently I wanted to convert my Wood Cutting Bandsaw to DC drive also so I could use it for cutting metal. A search for good quality DC motors was showing well over $200 for a 3/4HP unit.

But then I tried AMAZON. They sell 1/3, 1/2 and 3/4HP AMARINE motors for extremely good prices and if you are a PRIME customer, no shipping charges and you get it in two days.

http://www.amazon.com/Permanent-Mag...id=1419594752&sr=8-3&keywords=dc+motor+3/4+hp

I ordered a 3/4HP version on Friday morning and I had it on Saturday. Not sure how they can get something this heavy to me this fast...for free.

For a control board I went to Surplus Center and used a 90/180 VDC controller:

http://www.surpluscenter.com/Electr...rs/90-180-VDC-SPEED-CONTROL-W-POT-11-2269.axd

The motor cost $179 and the control $82. All I added was an ON/OFF switch. If you are powering a lathe you might want to add another switch for FORWARD / REVERSE.

This motor looks exactly like the BALDOR motor I have on my lathe. Same exact size and footprint.

My research has not found anything close in quality or cost. Please let me know if I'm wrong as I have a couple more machines I'm going to convert as budget allows.

BTW, I was using a Treadmill Motor on my bandsaw and it would stall on 1/8" steel or 3/4" Aluminum with a top quality bi-metal metal cutting blade. With the same blade, with the new motor, it cuts these materials and thicker like a hot knife through butter! As fast as I can push the material iot cuts it. I just cut up some 1" Aluminum like nothing. VERY pleased with this modification.

Thanks!


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 4, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## great white (Apr 4, 2015)

Alas, they all say "currently unavailable"......: (


----------

